# NHR rejection



## ChristineL (Jul 5, 2020)

Hi all,
We commissioned Eurofinesco to apply for NHR on our behalf back in February 2020, after arriving in Portugal in November 2019. However, we just received a rejection notice from Registo de Contribuintes because we registered for residency in 2019. 
We are not sure what has gone wrong. Did Eurofinesco apply for the wrong year? If so, how do we re-open the application? We would prefer not to have to go to the local Finanças as they don’t speak English in this area and our Portuguese is not brilliant. 

See the attached.
Any help with this would be gratefully received.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

The application was for NHR to commence with the 2020 tax year but as you said you were resident in 2019 so it was rejected. NHR must commence with the first year you were resident.

You had/have(?) 15 days to appeal. I'm not sure whether there is now any realistic chance of making this right but if there is a chance, Eurofinesco should be asked to make every effort.


----------



## ChristineL (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes, we have been trying to get hold of them for a while. The 15 days is what is worrying me, because they want us to appeal on the 2020 application rather than changing it to a 2019 one. I think we are going to have to bite the bullet and pay a visit to Finanças. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

ChristineL said:


> Yes, we have been trying to get hold of them for a while. The 15 days is what is worrying me, because they want us to appeal on the 2020 application rather than changing it to a 2019 one. I think we are going to have to bite the bullet and pay a visit to Finanças.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


You have to call and make an appointment with Financas due to Covid, they don't allow walk ins any more and their doors are locked. You cannot make an appointment in person either. Thankfully some of the phone operators speak some English. The number is 217 206 707. Good luck!


----------



## ChristineL (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes I just remembered last night that you can’t walk in any more as I had that problem when I had to go to IRN! Oh happy days! Thanks for the number! At least I will get a trip to Aveiro


----------



## Acartmm (Aug 15, 2020)

I wish i can help But me too i dont know much


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Have you copied the text into Bing or Google translate? Understanding the letter would make it a lot easier for readers to understand the problem and to offer help.


----------



## Fairbourne (11 mo ago)

ChristineL said:


> Hi all,
> We commissioned Eurofinesco to apply for NHR on our behalf back in February 2020, after arriving in Portugal in November 2019. However, we just received a rejection notice from Registo de Contribuintes because we registered for residency in 2019.
> We are not sure what has gone wrong. Did Eurofinesco apply for the wrong year? If so, how do we re-open the application? We would prefer not to have to go to the local Finanças as they don’t speak English in this area and our Portuguese is not brilliant.
> 
> ...


Hi, I realise this is quite a while since you posted, but very interested in how you got on, if the issue was resolved? We are in a very similar position, have been using Eurofinesco, but not getting any clarity from them following our application being rejected. Any advice on how to overturn this decision would be gratefully accepted.


----------

